# Moving to Dubai in Aug.



## Lil Jen (Mar 1, 2011)

Greetings, 
I am currently preparing myself to move to Dubai from USA in Aug. I hear the heat is a killer, but I'm a fan of hot weather. As I've been reading through the threads, I've noticed that some medication banned. I have asthma and need certain medication. The one link listing banned medication did not work for me. So I"m wondering if there is a way to check if I can bring what I will need? 

I'm excited about the move but am becoming more anxious with the news reports about that area of the world. Should I be worried about coming to Dubai when the rest of the world seems to be on edge?

Thank you for any input!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about any unrest or protests here. Even if the locals are upset, they'll be far too lazy to actualyl do anything about it, they'll send out their bemused slaves with placards to wave on their behalf. Then they'll complain loudly about having to get new slaves when the police pulverise their old ones with their anti-riot tanks they have sitting at Jebel Ali Police Station 

I wouldn't worry too much about the medications, as long as you have a prescription, you should be able to bring it into the country ok (that's if they even bother checking you), and plenty of people have asthma here too so if the same product you currently use isn't available, it's likely something else will be.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Where in the US are you coming from? 

Just to give you a heads up ... August months ... expect 120-125F with a side of high humidity ... and ramadan would be around that time ... so NO food AND water while the sun is out on public places ... most restaurants are closed during ramadan.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If your meds are banned you cannot bring into UAE. IF they are on the restricted list then you can with permission from the UAE Embassy. The advice given that it should be OK with a prescription is wrong and dangerous. 

You need to send a letter from your doctor to the Foreign Office in your home country to be certified and then to your nearest UAE Embassy to be attested. I cannot help you on addresses as I am from UK. My letter took 2 days to be returned from FCO and then 1 week from UAE Embassy. You are allowed to bring in 3 months worth of the meds on a visit visa or 1 years allowance on your residence visa.
http://abudhabi.usembassy.gov/restricted_medication_.htm


----------



## Lil Jen (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice! I will talk to my doctor this week to get the ball rolling. 

I live near Buffalo NY, and we are covered in snow. I was expecting hot, but not humid. No turning back now!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't find it that humid, there's usually a little breeze coming from the sea. I come from somewhere the trees grow horizontally because it's so windy, I don't struggle in the summer.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't understand the humidity in Dubai. Surely Humidity is caused by water vapour in the air. This is the desert so little water vapour. Tropical countries, with high rainfall, have high humidity that makes you feel like you are walking through syrup. Dubai is just really bloody hot but it is a dry heat. Always makes me laugh when people come along and say it's not the heat but the humidity that makes you feel hot. Rubbish, it's the fact it's 45 degrees and the inside of your eyeballs are on fire!!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah ... it is the heat ... definately the heat


----------

